# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Μπλοκαρισμα Χρηστη

## Bill_k

Πως μπορω να μπλοκαρω αλλα μελη(για παραδειγμα να μην βλεπουν τα ποστ μου) ??
Ειναι μερικοι αχρειοι που δεν παλευονται. .(οπως και εγω για αλλους) !

----------


## morbit_killer

> Πως μπορω να μπλοκαρω αλλα μελη(για παραδειγμα να μην βλεπουν τα ποστ μου) ??
> Ειναι μερικοι αχρειοι που δεν παλευονται. .(οπως και εγω για αλλους) !


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου μερικοί εδώ μέσα είναι κακόβουλοι , άσχετα αν το παίζουν φιλικοί και <<γλύφτες >> θα πρέπει να αποταθείς σε κάποιο αντμινιστρέΙτορ administretor  τον κύριο  polyneiko για παράδειγμα  η τον nasser

----------


## giannis64

> Πως μπορω να μπλοκαρω αλλα μελη(για παραδειγμα να μην βλεπουν τα ποστ μου) ??
> Ειναι μερικοι αχρειοι που δεν παλευονται. .(οπως και εγω για αλλους) !


τα ποστ που κανεις στο φορουμ δεν γινετε να μπλοκαρεις και να μην τα βλεπει καποιος.




> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου μερικοί εδώ μέσα είναι κακόβουλοι , άσχετα αν το παίζουν φιλικοί και <<γλύφτες >> θα πρέπει να αποταθείς σε κάποιο αντμινιστρέΙτορ *administretor  τον κύριο  polyneiko για παράδειγμα  η τον nasser*


φιλε μαλλον λειπεις και δεν εχεις παρακολουθησει το φορουμ. :03. Thumb up: 

και το γραφω αυτο μονο και μονο για να μην ενοχλειτε αδικος τα παιδια αυτα..

----------


## Fataoulas

Οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ο Γιαννης απο πανω, οι Πολυνικος και Νασσερ εχουν αποσυρθει απο την ενεργο δραση οποτε ειναι ασκοπο να σου κανουν κατι.

Τωρα για αυτο που ζητας, το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι μεσω του "πινακα ελεγχου" σου, να ενεργοποιησεις το "ignore list" ωστε να μη διαβαζεις τα ποστ των μελων που εχεις επιλεξει.
Το να μη θες εγω πχ να διαβασω κατι που εγραψες, αυτο δε παιζει. Σε ανοιχτο φορουμ οπως ειμαστε εδω οτι γραψεις θα ειναι εμφανισημο απο ολους, εκτος και αν καποιος δε θελει να σε διαβασει επειδη το θελει αυτος (προσθηκη στο ignere list κτλ κτλ  :01. Wink:   )

----------


## vaggan

> Οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ο Γιαννης απο πανω, οι Πολυνικος και Νασσερ εχουν αποσυρθει απο την ενεργο δραση οποτε ειναι ασκοπο να σου κανουν κατι.
> 
> Τωρα για αυτο που ζητας, το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι μεσω του "πινακα ελεγχου" σου, να ενεργοποιησεις το "ignore list" ωστε να μη διαβαζεις τα ποστ των μελων που εχεις επιλεξει.
> Το να μη θες εγω πχ να διαβασω κατι που εγραψες, αυτο δε παιζει. Σε ανοιχτο φορουμ οπως ειμαστε εδω οτι γραψεις θα ειναι εμφανισημο απο ολους, εκτος και αν καποιος δε θελει να σε διαβασει επειδη το θελει αυτος (προσθηκη στο ignere list κτλ κτλ   )


ελα ρε συ.....τι ειπες τωρα???? :02. Clown2: θα βαλω τον τοπικ σταρτερ και κανα δυο ακομα :02. Idea:

----------


## Bill_k

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου μερικοί εδώ μέσα είναι κακόβουλοι , άσχετα αν το παίζουν φιλικοί και <<γλύφτες >> θα πρέπει να αποταθείς σε κάποιο αντμινιστρέΙτορ administretor  τον κύριο  polyneiko για παράδειγμα  η τον nasser


Αυτοι οι δυο αποσυρθηκαν 




> τα ποστ που κανεις στο φορουμ δεν γινετε να μπλοκαρεις και να μην τα βλεπει καποιος.
> 
> 
> 
> φιλε μαλλον λειπεις και δεν εχεις παρακολουθησει το φορουμ.
> 
> και το γραφω αυτο μονο και μονο για να μην ενοχλειτε αδικος τα παιδια αυτα..


δηλαδη δεν γινεται




> ελα ρε συ.....τι ειπες τωρα????θα βαλω τον τοπικ σταρτερ και κανα δυο ακομα


 Εγω σκεφτομουν να μπλοκαρω τους εξυπνακιδες  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

μην ψαχνεις μακρια τοτε..

----------


## Bill_k

> μην ψαχνεις μακρια τοτε..


Ρε beefmeup τα λεει καλα το προφιλ σου,??19. 100++ ποστς? ?τι διαολο! ?! Εσυ επρεπε να εισαι υπερ μοντερετο!

----------


## beefmeup

κ βαλε.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Δηλαδη ρε μαν δε γινεται απλα να μη δινεις σημασια σε σχολια που δε θες;

----------


## Bill_k

Ναι γινεται απλα δεν ειμαι τοσο ζαμαν φου ρε "μαν"!

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

E ρε man τι να σε πω δε γινεται τοτε  :01. Razz: 
Το καλυτερο ειναι αυτο που σου λεω εγω

----------


## Eddie

Δεν ειναι facebook εδω για να μπορεις να μπλοκαρεις..Σκεψου οτι εαν σε ενα θεμα με 50 ποστ τα 10 δε τα βλεπεις γιατι ειναι απο μπαναρισμενα μελη τοτε δε θα βγαζεις ακρη και θα ρωτας τι λεει και ποιος το λεει,και το αντιστοιχο για σενα.

----------


## Bill_k

> Δεν ειναι facebook εδω για να μπορεις να μπλοκαρεις..Σκεψου οτι εαν σε ενα θεμα με 50 ποστ τα 10 δε τα βλεπεις γιατι ειναι απο μπαναρισμενα μελη τοτε δε θα βγαζεις ακρη και θα ρωτας τι λεει και ποιος το λεει,και το αντιστοιχο για σενα.


Εχεις δικαιο

----------


## GodSlayer

αν και νεοεγγραφεις εδω κατανοω απολυτα τον φιλο μου Bill! τουλαχιστον να τονιστει στους κανονισμους των ποστ οτι απαγορευεται ρητα η ειρωνεια μιας και απο αυτην ξεκινουν ολα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όπως και στην κανονικη ζωή έτσι και στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν άγραφοι νόμοι και γραπτοι που ο καθένας που σέβετε τον εαυτό του πάνω απ όλα και έχει αξιοπρέπεια τους τηρεί , γιατι αξιοπρέπεια είναι ο σεβασμός της προσωπικότητας του άλλου

οπότε κάποια πράγματα είναι αυτονόητα , δηλαδη είπε κανείς οτι επιτρέπετε η ειρωνεία? γιατι δηλαδη να θεωρειτε δεδομενο ότι επιτρέπετε , αυτο δεν θέλει φιλοσοφία να το κατανοήσει κανείς
είναι θεμα ανθρώπου και χαρακτηρα δεν είναι όλα τα δάχτυλα ίδια , όπως δεν είναι και όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι , όποιος δεν θέλει παρτιδα και κουβεντολόι με άτομα που δεν επικοινωνεί απλα δεν συμμετέχει σε συζητήσεις μαζί τους και ούτε προκαλεί και αν παρα ταυτα κάποιος πάει γυρεύοντας , εκεί εφαρμόζονται και οι ποινες που υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ.

εμένα στο χωριό μου λένε καυγάς με έναν μόνο δεν γίνετε , οπότε αν τραβανε και οι δυο το σκοινι θα κοπεί αν δεν έχει κάποιος την ωριμότητα και σύνεση να χαλαρώσει

----------

